

Ask HN: Does your GPA matter after graduation? - ericthegoodking


======
city41
Only if you have recently graduated. Otherwise it's not very important and
most people don't even include it.

------
icedchai
For your first job, sure. After that, nobody cares.

------
minimaxir
Yes, very much so.

~~~
ericthegoodking
Can you please explain?

